

Apple Charged Me For An International SMS. And Why That’s Not Cool - eviral
http://www.pluggd.in/apple-imessage-international-sms-297/

======
rkord
Hey APPLE, Dont become Indian Govt. and dictate terms. We all love the
perfection you put at your device, but dont think of keeping unwanted control
and logic. its make you uncool. Worlds is moved to open system. Lets be with
and embrace it for better and connected world. What happen, if Govt show
muscle and use the same logic & control for you to sell your device at that
country. If user is pissed of, he will move to 2nd or 3rd option available
sooner or later.

Its time to think & show what u care the best.

